# Sales Representative



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

Curious to know if this job is remote or if the individual would have to relocate?


----------



## Diesel79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Evolved31PSE said:


> What’s the pay? I’m overqualified for this, but I’ll send you my resume just for laughs. I don’t you’d be able to pay anywhere near what I make now but maybe.


I can tell by your post that you are a very intelligent person. I’m sure they are chomping at the bit to get someone like you on the payroll.


----------



## Diesel79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Evolved31PSE said:


> Probably top 5 in the country when it comes to sales and marketing.


Oh, I see. Very impressive. Top 5 is really good.


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Evolved31PSE said:


> What’s the pay? I’m overqualified for this, but I’ll send you my resume just for laughs. I don’t you’d be able to pay anywhere near what I make now but maybe.


I direct a team of sales and account management professionals who maintan relationships with very large national clients that each spend in excess of $50m annually with our organization and I’ve interviewed dozens of exceptional candidates over the past few years as we are always looking for new talent.

I’m not meaning to bust your chops personally but just offering my 2 cents as an interviewer for you, or anyone else on this site, who might be interested in this job or is looking for a career change...you made a few missteps in my opinion.

1. Poor grammar. “I don’t you’d be able to pay....”. 

We should always proof-read before we hit “send”

2. Essentially belittling the organization. “I’m overqualified for this...”. 

My advice as an interviewer would be, don’t tell me that you are overqualified, show me...you really have no idea what other positions an organization may have available and if you’re really good, most companies will find a spot and pay you what you’re worth.

3. Inappropriate initial question. 

Personally, I would be immediately turned off by an applicant who started an interview process with their first question being, “What’s the pay?” In my case, I know what our company has to offer, I am more interested in hearing from the applicant what they can bring to the party.

4. Not following directions.

The original poster indicated how to apply. If anyone is actually interested in this position, submit your resume as instructed. In my estimation, that alone might be enough to disqualify an applicant.

Again, this is not a personal attack. This appears to be a legit job for the right person so I am just trying to help anyone else who is reading this and might be interested in this job or is looking for a career change in general.

Thanks.


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

dkoeppel said:


> I direct a team of sales and account management professionals who maintan relationships with very large national clients that each spend in excess of $50m annually with our organization and I’ve interviewed dozens of exceptional candidates over the past few years as we are always looking for new talent.
> 
> I’m not meaning to bust your chops personally but just offering my 2 cents as an interviewer for you, or anyone else on this site, who might be interested in this job or is looking for a career change...you made a few missteps in my opinion.
> 
> ...


:thumbs_up


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, what a gem. I am sure you are on a top 5 list somewhere, just may not be the one you are thinking it is...


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

dkoeppel said:


> I direct a team of sales and account management professionals who maintan relationships with very large national clients that each spend in excess of $50m annually with our organization and I’ve interviewed dozens of exceptional candidates over the past few years as we are always looking for new talent.
> 
> I’m not meaning to bust your chops personally but just offering my 2 cents as an interviewer for you, or anyone else on this site, who might be interested in this job or is looking for a career change...you made a few missteps in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to coach those willing to listen.


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Evolved31PSE said:


> Hey, no problem. Auto correct is a pain. None the less that’s why no one wants to work today. Bad attitudes from employers, use the employee for whatever you can till you burn him out. Throw him away and get the next one in. How was that grammar?


6 posts in to your AT life? Hey, nice start for you.


----------



## Bigboom338 (Feb 22, 2017)

A friend of mine once told me "If you want to be treated like a professional, you have to act like one". I think that's some pretty sound advice.


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

dkoeppel said:


> I direct a team of sales and account management professionals who maintan relationships with very large national clients that each spend in excess of $50m annually with our organization and I’ve interviewed dozens of exceptional candidates over the past few years as we are always looking for new talent.
> 
> I’m not meaning to bust your chops personally but just offering my 2 cents as an interviewer for you, or anyone else on this site, who might be interested in this job or is looking for a career change...you made a few missteps in my opinion.
> 
> ...


^^^Sound business advise here^^^

Kinseys and Papes have merged and that makes one very large company specifically serving the archery industry. I personally think it's smart business to advertise for a open position in a forum like AT and that may very well be quite helpful to one of our AT brothers that may be looking for new employment.


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Evolved31PSE said:


> Hey, no problem. Auto correct is a pain. None the less that’s why no one wants to work today. Bad attitudes from employers, use the employee for whatever you can till you burn him out. Throw him away and get the next one in. How was that grammar?


That may be true for some companies but I never said we had replaced any employee, did I? We are always looking for new talent because we are growing and have a need. Reading is fundamental.


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Bigboom338 said:


> A friend of mine once told me "If you want to be treated like a professional, you have to act like one". I think that's some pretty sound advice.


X2. It really isn’t rocket science, right?


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

dkoeppel said:


> I direct a team of sales and account management professionals who maintan relationships with very large national clients that each spend in excess of $50m annually with our organization and I’ve interviewed dozens of exceptional candidates over the past few years as we are always looking for new talent.
> 
> I’m not meaning to bust your chops personally but just offering my 2 cents as an interviewer for you, or anyone else on this site, who might be interested in this job or is looking for a career change...you made a few missteps in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Well said! I will not hire anyone who ask what the pay is the first interview it’s a rule of mine. Also for the guy who says he’s top 5 in the world I think that is amazing but first off you already failed if you were really top 5 in the world you would be selling, working and not looking at a ad for sales positions.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Benjamin59 said:


> Well said! I will not hire anyone who ask what the pay is the first interview it’s a rule of mine. Also for the guy who says he’s top 5 in the world I think that is amazing but first off you already failed if you were really top 5 in the world you would be selling, working and not looking at a ad for sales positions.


LMAO he has only 6 posts, new to the site and no one has figured out it is Mike yet again under a new name. Top 5 is a joke he got fired from a used car sales job, tell ya anything.


----------



## Mudpup2 (May 31, 2018)

You clowns need to take your petty squabbling somewhere else.

Since you're both obviously a little slow.

Petty - of little importance

Squabble - a noisy altercation or quarrel


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Those who are qualified for this job, should already have a idea of the pay level in the industry. 

Excellent advice from dkoeppel. :thumbs_up

Allen


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Mudpup2 said:


> You clowns need to take your petty squabbling somewhere else.
> 
> Since you're both obviously a little slow.
> 
> ...



And you lead with unwarranted personal attacks? 

Genius!

Welcome to the conversation, Bozo.


----------



## Sloan1175 (Apr 5, 2018)

Entertaining thread!


----------



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

Benjamin59 said:


> Well said! I will not hire anyone who ask what the pay is the first interview it’s a rule of mine. Also for the guy who says he’s top 5 in the world I think that is amazing but first off you already failed if you were really top 5 in the world you would be selling, working and not looking at a ad for sales positions.


Just a tad bit of advice...and I didn’t read everything in here since I’m not looking for a new job. But if I were looking...

I’m not going to take a day or two off of work to interview for a job I’m not sure would support my family. I’d be pretty pissed to use two days of vacation to interview and then find out the job only pays $30,000.00. For all we know, the future employee would be selling the next diet supplement to overweight welfare recipients.


----------

